

Delicious in Purgatory - sandipc
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/29/delicious-in-purgatory/

======
zemanel
I stopped using Delicious when i found Firebox bookmark synchronisation
extensions (Google Browser Sync was it?) and now Chrome does that (and more)
out-of-the-box. Google is on a good position to tackle that "market", perhaps
better than Yahoo. Besides (about on the link sharing part), i [personally]
already find lots of interesting links on HN, Twitter and the likes, which i
store on the browser bookmarks and Google stores in the clawd

------
fendrak
Is it just me, or would Xmarks and Delicious make a good match? Both live in
the same realm, and both have large and interesting data sets. I know Xmarks
has been purchased, but would a match like this make sense?

